# Funny Scientific Names



## sufistic (Dec 19, 2009)

Here. lol.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 19, 2009)

sufistic said:


> Here. lol.


Eurygenius (pedilid beetle)


----------



## sufistic (Dec 19, 2009)

Emile said:


> Eurygenius (pedilid beetle)


_Aha ha_ (an Australian sphecid wasp)  

Here's another list.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 19, 2009)

And don't forget the two dinosaurs from Dinosaur Cove in Aurstralia, the ornithopod Leaeallynasaura and the ornithomimid Timimus, two small, "birdlike" dinosaurs named for the children of their discoverers, Tom and Patricia Vickers Rich. And Quentin Wheeler, from our own ASU, named a Venezuelan water beetle Agaporomorphus colberti after you-know-who.


----------



## sufistic (Dec 19, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> And don't forget the two dinosaurs from Dinosaur Cove in Aurstralia, the ornithopod Leaeallynasaura and the ornithomimid Timimus, two small, "birdlike" dinosaurs named for the children of their discoverers, Tom and Patricia Vickers Rich. And Quentin Wheeler, from our own ASU, named a Venezuelan water beetle Agaporomorphus colberti after you-know-who.


LOL.


----------



## Katnapper (Dec 19, 2009)

Hehe... very interesting! I especially enjoyed the insulting puns section. :lol:


----------

